# Kings, Grouper, AJs, Mixed Bag to End 2008



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

<SPAN class=postbody>I checked my charts last night and madethe final plan for today: 

We left this morning at 7am & ranbetween 27 and 30nmSouth to several natural bottom spots in 215' or so of water... H2O temp was 68.5. 

At about the 10 mile offshore mark we noticed a BUNCH of Man O Wars that continued with us on offshore. I've never seen them that concentrated! 

Arrived at our first drop. First fish up was Scott's 28" Gag off a piece of squid. 

A small cigar minnow gets tossed out& second fish was Scott's KING!

Not a bad start & the rest of the day continued as hookup after hookup for us. 

Baits: Squid & Cigar Minnows 
Live Baits: residents that I jigged up (tomtates, squirrelfish, etc) over the spots. 

Total Fish Caught: 

Kings (small snakes, all less than 10LBS) 
Gags (none bigger than 30", only kept 1 - freezer is getting full) 

Red Groupers (all 2" too small) 
Scamp 
Almacos 
Mingos 
Lanes 
1 20" Red Snapper 
nice 30" AJs 
a few Triggers & an EEL<SPAN class=postbody>
a mystery "tropical" fish? I'll post pics later.. 

There were several instances of heavy-pulling fish that hit live tomtates & we'd yank them up away from the holes, fight 'em for a few, but then they would vanish. ::slap in the forehead:: Missed hooks I assume. 

We also battled EIGHT big sharks today (or maybe it was the same shark 8 times, lol) . . . couldn't tell you what kind or estimate a length because we gained as much line back as possible before being forced to cut the lines. 

At about 4pm Scott released his last AJ and shouted "THAT'S IT, I'M DONE....I'M HURTING". lmao. (He NEVER volunteers to go home, lol). 

Slick seas for the ride home ~ backat the casaat 5:15 as Mr Wuerffel stopped by to clean the fish for us again. (He filets like a pro & leaves no meat behind, lol). 

My feet hurt, my legs hurt, my arms hurt, my face is burnt, and my back is killing me ~ ~ I guess that's when you know you've had an AWESOME fishing day. =D 

Some pics:<SPAN class=postbody>


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

"My feet hurt, my legs hurt, my arms hurt, my face is burnt, and my back is killing me ~ ~ I guess that's when you know you've had an AWESOME fishing day. =D "

Amen!!

look forward to the pics


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

I'll drink to that:letsdrink

Great way to end 2008:usaflag


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Here's the one I could use ID help with:


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds like yall had a blast. You know it was great day when your still sore two days after the trip. Great report and pics.

Rob


----------



## Chuck's Charters (Oct 3, 2007)

> *reelfinatical (12/30/2008)*Here's the one I could use ID help with:


Speckled Hind aka Kitty Mitchell. You limited out on Kitty Mitchells - 1 per vessel per day.


----------



## Aircoastie (Apr 3, 2008)

We were out in the same area and could not believe those man o wars! It was kind of slow for us at first, we tried several spots until I revisited one of my grouper marks from last year. Our bite turned on in about 170-185' around noon. We were after the grouper but every one we caught was an inch or so too small. We did however get sick of catching big red snapper (why can't they be in season when I catch big ones)!! I do not think we caught one less then 23". We tried going deeper to get away from them with no luck. Everything was caught on squid and cigars.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, those man o wars are EVERYWHERE right now.

Thanks for the report :clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Good report and pictures. I wish you could write our reports. You put in that extra touch. I always enjoy reading your posts. Gene


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Tavis, Sounds like you had a fun trip even if you didn't get to keep a lot of what you caught.
Lookslike you're having some nice weather for late December! I'm still back in KY looking forward to my next trip.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, good report.


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the good read. Went well with checking my emails and coffee this morning.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

awesome. it was beautiful out there. great catch. 

scot


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Chuck, thanks for the ID... the yellow in it really threw me off.

Happy NEW YEAR to everybody! :letsparty


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Glad ya'll had a good day!! We was a little south of ya'll. Was that not the best sunset in a long time???


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

very nice!



quite the assortment too


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report, sounds like an action filled day with plenty of good meat for the freezer.


----------



## Aircoastie (Apr 3, 2008)

We hit some of the #'s from our trip a few months back. Let me know when you will be down again and we will plan a trip. I still suck at jigging!!! Hows the family?

- Tavis


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice Amanda !!!!!!!!! Sounds like you had a good day. Thanks for posting.:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## Captain Rog' (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice catch. What is a tomato?


----------

